# Super Charger or Twin Turbo



## GTONOOB06 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey everyone i am just wanting to get some opinions about my title of the thread... thank you ,


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

GTONOOB06 said:


> Hey everyone i am just wanting to get some opinions about my title of the thread... thank you ,



my opinion is if you aren't selling or wanting to buy one, it does not belong in this section. you need to move it and probably elaborate a little more on what you are wanting to know.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

True, it should NOT be in the for sale section, I'll move it for you.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Turbos=delayed throttle response, better peak pwr and more efficient.
Supercharger=Instant torque, linear pwr increase, gas guzzling engine resistance.

You can make more power with turbos but you are always gonna have a sluggish throttle.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd go with Supercharged. 


Reason? (whineeeeee)

:cool


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Supercharger all the way.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Regardless of what route you go with forced injection be sure to upgrade the fuel system (high flow fuel pump or boost a pump), a stout clutch, pinned crank and a saftey loop. Depending on your driving habits an upgraded driveshaft may also be in order. Be prepared for the “road of no return”...:seeya:


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont know I checked out some of the twin turbos on youtube and they are pretty nasty.


----------



## GTONOOB06 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you sorry i posted it in the wrong section ..... You have to change xhaust systems when you get either or correct? ? ? ? its just everyone has supercharger, there arnt too many twin turbo gtos out there ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I'd do the twin turbos as they don't require any power to make them work like a SC. So it's all free power, unlike a SC that requires HP to turn it. Plus you don't mess with the motor except for the plumbing of the intake.


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have future plans to get a twin turbo mainly becuase nobody else has it (dont know which one is faster sc or tt) but im sure you wouldnt have compliants with the tt


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Overall in the big picture, the turbo has more potential.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

pro charger yes sir:willy:


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

i say twin turbo cause u can gain more power compared to supercharger $ to power tt is better for the bang.


----------



## Bryan921SS (Oct 2, 2008)

Wanna GTO isn't really correct in his statement.

Big turbo's have a lot of lag. With a twin turbo set up you can select smaller turbo's, or turbo's that spool quicker.

Turbo has more power, but like the others have said not as much torque. However with a 5.7 or 6.0 liter engine torque isn't really an issue.

So if you select the correct turbo's and make sure the incoming and outgoing gases are flowing optimally then the car wont be so laggy.

The import tuner world as done tones to further the development of turbo charging....big boost = long lag doesn't necessarily apply if done right.


----------



## orangestorm (Nov 13, 2008)

What ever your pockets can afford.


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

I think what orangestorm said pretty much sums up all questions and answers. It all boils down to how deep your pockets are.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTONOOB06 said:


> Hey everyone i am just wanting to get some opinions about my title of the thread... thank you ,




PROCHARGER.


----------



## devansgoat (Jan 30, 2009)

newbie checking in.love my maggie.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Turbo's will have throttle response lag, while belted blowers will be more linear.... turbo's provide free boost from exhaust while belted blowers require some power from the engine to make them move. Basically, engine power developed is dependent on boost pressure to deliver better cylinder scavenge efficiency and increased charge air density (from inter cooling), fuel delivery equipment, tune, etc. Cost between each are with in a grand or so.... considering the APS uses stock manifolds where the blowers perform better with headers... its about a wash procurement wise.... install $ will vary. Its not rocket science and everyone's opinion will be based on their own preference.... so check the links and decide what your preference is. 

IMO, if I were going FI... it would be the APS set up but I've got no interest because the goats drive train isn't able to handle the ultimate power the engine can produce... specifically, the rear, axles and limitation on rear rubber size to transmit that force to the ground.... all major money upgrades for reliability to get the most bang for the $.

ASP Turbo info
APS Intercooled Twin Turbo Pontiac GTO/Holden Monaro - LS1 & LS2 Engines

APS GTO Twin Turbo System [APS-APSGTO-TTS/04] EDO Performance

Magnacharger Info
Magna Charger, Inc. - GTO Supercharger Systems & Accessories

Procharger info
ProCharger Intercooled GTO Systems

Procharger 05-06 GTO P-1SC-1 H.O. Intercooled Tuner Kit [1GN302-SCI] - $5,365.72 : Performance Parts - Ford Mustang - Cobra - Dodge Viper - Chevy Corvette - C6 - LS1

STS Turbo info
Squires Turbo Systems - Pontiac GTO 6.0L

STS - 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO 6.0L Tuner Turbo System - Turbochargers.com


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTONOOB06 said:


> Hey everyone i am just wanting to get some opinions about my title of the thread... thank you ,


I am now in the same situation as you. I just came in to a nice chunk of cash and I want to do something with my car. Looking at a Procharger or twin Turbo. My shop owner is on vacation and should be back in a few days. Going to talk to him about some goodies


----------



## GTONOOB06 (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks everyone for the good info..


----------



## darkgto (Apr 2, 2009)

*twin turbo or supercharger*

sorry guys i called aps and found out the twin turbo kit is good but costs 600.00 to ship from australia which is no big deal but does not come with a fuel systems upgrade they do offer one but its not us emissions legal if anyone knows where i can find a emissions legal fuel systems uprgade before i buy this kit PLEEEEEEEAAAAAAASSSSSSSEEEEEE let me know


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I think if you have a stick go with the supercharger

if you have an auto, go with the twin screws


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Blow me anyday. Don't have time to spool up. Force induct that baby.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

PDQ GTO said:


> Regardless of what route you go with forced injection be sure to upgrade the fuel system (high flow fuel pump or boost a pump), a stout clutch, pinned crank and a saftey loop. Depending on your driving habits an upgraded driveshaft may also be in order. Be prepared for the “road of no return”...:seeya:


:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree


----------

